# Doctors in Sydney, Australia who test for SIBO



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of a doctor or centre in Sydney, Australia who tests for whether you have SIBO/bacterial problems that may be contributing to IBS and then prescribe the requisite antibiotics?


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

Dave1111 said:


> Does anyone know of a doctor or centre in Sydney, Australia who tests for whether you have SIBO/bacterial problems that may be contributing to IBS and then prescribe the requisite antibiotics?


Centre for digestive diseases at Fivedock (cdd.com.au)


----------

